# Kalamata??



## Kalamatapleez (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I'm very new to all this so please bear with me if I make a mistake. I am a Greek American living in the U.S. wanting to move to Kalamata along with my husband and two sons. My oldest is 16 and my youngest is 4. My mother-in-law owns an apartment in Kalamata, and we would like to move into it. However, we are nervous as my husband owns a restaurant here, and we own a house as well. We would have to sell everything first. 

Would my husband have a hard time finding work in a restaurant? 

What about a teaching job for me? I lived in Thessaloniki when I was younger and I taught English as a Second Language with a Certificate of Proficiency in English that I obtained from the University of Michigan here in the U.S. I now have a Bachelor's Degree in Elementary Education along with the ESOL endorsement. I speak, read and write English, Greek and Spanish fluently.

What about schools for my two boys? Are there any international schools in Kalamata?

Any responses would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

*Kalamata*

Hi there,
I note no one has responded to your query, and whilst I can not offer expert help on this, I can give a few pointers. (I live 20 minutes outside Kalamata).,

Work is certainly not easy to find, however COSTA NAVARINO, the new golf course resort in Pylos is employing big time, and currently recruiting. They also have their second project well on course in that area, so presumably more work. (Google Costa Navarino for info). I am told that they lay transport on for the workers to and from Kalamata...(but this would need confirming). This could definitely be a place for an experienced Chef especially in alternative European menus..........

There has been allot of forum communication on various sites regarding teaching jobs, and I believe this is difficult to get in on. Saying that I believe a reasonably priced Greek / English teacher could privately make a few euro's, as our ex-pat UK groups struggle to find teachers in the area. I am sure there is room for private teaching, individually and even more so in small social group sessions.

Schools I can not help with. Saying that friends of ours have a son that attends a standard Greek School and came here with no Greek at all. He has got on extremely well.....but I will leave that for someone else to answer...

Hope this is of some help


----------

